# fibre glass body



## JRE123

Built from 50's girls rollfast & block of foam found on beach.


----------



## vincev

Stunning!


----------



## fordmike65

Breathtaking...


----------



## bulldog1935

I think you'd get arrested for riding the back seat


----------



## Shawn Michael

She looks like a fun ride. You should consider renting her out.


----------



## bikewhorder

I think this objectifies and degrades women. So naturally I love it! I would have made her facing the other direction though.


----------



## JRE123

Third year in a row!


----------



## GTs58

Cool! And a darn nice looking trophy. I'm betting the judges were all male, right?


----------



## scooter_trasher

JRE123 said:


> View attachment 236432Third year in a row!




Awesome I guess you and Jerry aren't the only pervs in the state collage area


----------



## JRE123

New tank for this bike


----------



## Ed Minas

This is awesome!  I want one!


----------



## spoker

JRE123 said:


> Built from 50's girls rollfast & block of foam found on beach.View attachment 211770



prolly a greek bike!


----------



## JRE123

Shawn Michael said:


> She looks like a fun ride. You should consider renting her out.



 There may be laws against that!


----------



## bikewhorder

I think your fork needs way more rake if you're going to run that type of springer. The handling has got to be squirly like that.


----------



## Pauliemon

I dated her sister,...


----------



## JRE123

bikewhorder said:


> I think your fork needs way more rake if you're going to run that type of springer. The handling has got to be squirly like that.



 origina


bikewhorder said:


> I think your fork needs way more rake if you're going to run that type of springer. The handling has got to be squirly like that.



 Original rake, haven't noticed any handeling problems!

This bike is not a speedster, holds 30 mph.  Perhaps at higher speeds there might be a problem.


----------



## bikewhorder

JRE123 said:


> origina
> 
> Original rake, haven't noticed any handeling problems!
> 
> This bike is not a speedster, holds 30 mph.  Perhaps at higher speeds there might be a problem.



Well you have the fender brace mounted where the axle would have been and now its set way back possibly even behind the steering axis. Old track bikes are set up like this but generally it makes for terrible handling.  Even subtle changes in the placement of the front axle make dramatic differences and you pretty much always want some rake.  This diagram shows what I'm talking about.  https://calfeedesign.com/tech-papers/geometry-of-bike-handling/


----------



## JRE123

I am well aware of rake. However the truth is in the excelent ride & handling.  Went for another 15 mi+ ride today and all is well


----------



## New Mexico Brant

What did you do with the pretty lady?


----------



## JRE123

She is missing, and she took my credit card with her!

   No she is stored in my bike shed.  It is very easy swapping from the (Patriots) to the (Ride sally Ride) setup.  Basically, although I can ride the bike with either body on it, I only ride it with the bare bones frame.




New Mexico Brant said:


> What did you do with the pretty lady?






New Mexico Brant said:


> What did you do with the pretty lady?






New Mexico Brant said:


> What did you do with the pretty lady?


----------

